# nice box or pen blanks for manbuckwal



## davduckman2010 (Jul 30, 2015)

I planed and sanded this 5/4 board up today don't know if would make a better flat workers project / whole bunch of turkey calls or a stack of pen blanks for manbuckwell hmmmm . what do ya think

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Tclem (Jul 30, 2015)

Tom sent me a message that he was going to jail for a year and I could watch this piece for him. I will send you my address

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 30, 2015)

I vote box/flat work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 31, 2015)

Thats a pretty board Dave that is destined for flat work . I would have to butcher the heck out of it to get the pen blanks I'm trying to achieve . I will let a flat worker have at it . Thanks for posting it !


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 31, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Thats a pretty board Dave that is destined for flat work . I would have to butcher the heck out of it to get the pen blanks I'm trying to achieve . I will let a flat worker have at it . Thanks for posting it !


 


Tclem said:


> Tom sent me a message that he was going to jail for a year and I could watch this piece for him. I will send you my address


 going to jail what did he do now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 31, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Thats a pretty board Dave that is destined for flat work . I would have to butcher the heck out of it to get the pen blanks I'm trying to achieve . I will let a flat worker have at it . Thanks for posting it !


 lol I got some other blanks cut up tom ill get pics for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 5, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> going to jail what did he do now


Tried to sell walnut that was out of this world!!!!!!!!!!! He got busted for not paying the import taxes while shipping that stuff from heaven to here on earth! 






Oh by the way they swung by here looking for you Duck and I sent them to the west coast to look for you. This maple has caught their eye.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------

